# Suche MMO was nicht zu pvp lastig ist



## Mastermind83 (8. Januar 2013)

Hi wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein MMO was nicht zu PVP lastig ist sondern eher PVE Content hat. Bevor die ersten jetzt denken spiel doch WOW ich habe das über 4 Jahre gespielt und bin  froh davon weg zu sein . Ich hatte schon mal die Überlegung mit Guild Wars 2 aber ich bin mir da noch nicht so sicher hat wer von euch einen Rat für mich ? War auch schon am überlegen wieder mit SWTOR an zu fangen nur da bin ich seit der Free 2 Play Umstellung nicht mehr gewesehen. Wie gesagt falls wär eine Idee für mich hat immer her damit .


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. Januar 2013)

DC Universe Online wäre mein Vorschlag. Es hat ein Free2Play Modell und bis man das höchste LvL hat, basiert das eigentlich nur auf PvE. Selbst danach kannst du PvP gekonnt ignorieren, da es genug PvE Content gibt.


----------



## Metalic (8. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe auch relativ lange WoW gespielt, bis vor etwa einem Jahr. Habe zwar zum neuen Addon nochmal angefangen, aber nach einem Monat hing es mir zum Hals raus.
Ich spiele mittlerweile immer mal wieder Guild Wars 2 weil ich es geschenkt bekommen habe. Anfangs war ich ein wenig skeptisch, letztendlich sind ja alle MMOs ziemlich ähnlich, aber irgendwie ist GW2 für mich auch etwas ganz anderes.
Ich spiele zwar nicht mehr so viel wie vor ein paar Jahren, aber GW2 macht mir derzeit echt Spaß. Bin auch erst Lvl 22 aber ich spiel es ganz entspannt. 
Es wird ja auch immer wieder geschrieben/gesagt Guild Wars sei sehr PVP lastig, aber bisher habe ich davon noch nicht so viel gemerkt


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. Januar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch relativ lange WoW gespielt, bis vor etwa einem Jahr. Habe zwar zum neuen Addon nochmal angefangen, aber nach einem Monat hing es mir zum Hals raus.
> Ich spiele mittlerweile immer mal wieder Guild Wars 2 weil ich es geschenkt bekommen habe. Anfangs war ich ein wenig skeptisch, letztendlich sind ja alle MMOs ziemlich ähnlich, aber irgendwie ist GW2 für mich auch etwas ganz anderes.
> Ich spiele zwar nicht mehr so viel wie vor ein paar Jahren, aber GW2 macht mir derzeit echt Spaß. Bin auch erst Lvl 22 aber ich spiel es ganz entspannt.
> Es wird ja auch immer wieder geschrieben/gesagt Guild Wars sei sehr PVP lastig, aber bisher habe ich davon noch nicht so viel gemerkt


 
Ich glaube man spielt halt nur darauf hin im Endeffekt PvP zu machen. Beim Leveln habe ich davon jetzt auch noch nichts mitbekommen. Aber ich glaube der Endcontent besteht aus einem Großteil aus PvP?! Weiß nicht genau...


----------



## Metalic (8. Januar 2013)

Würde mich auch nicht stören. Ich mag PvP. Aber wenn ich in dem Tempo weiter level, dann dauert das noch bis ich den "Endcontent" sehe


----------



## Mastermind83 (8. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt PvP ist nicht mein ding ich würde gerne wieder ein mmo spielen was fun bringt wo ich später im Endcontent nicht nur Ausrüstung durch PvP erbeuten muss .


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Januar 2013)

Dann halt SWTOR 

GW2 wäre glaube nicht das richtige gibt zwar auch Inis aber doch eher rar gesäat. The Secret World kannst mal anschauen glaub das hat keinen PVP Content.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (9. Januar 2013)

Doch TSW hat PVP Content, aber der ist optional genau wie bei GW2.


----------



## Mastermind83 (10. Januar 2013)

Also gibt es da auch sowas wie raids und instanzen bei guild wars  und the secret world ?


----------



## KommandeurMumm (10. Januar 2013)

Japp, gibts in beiden Spielen


----------



## Bleeder (10. Januar 2013)

Ab Februar ist Tera ebenfalls F2P,vielleicht ist das etwas für dich.


----------



## Mastermind83 (11. Januar 2013)

On es Free2 Play wird ist mir in diesem fall völlig egal gewesen wär auch bereit für ein mmo einen Obulus zu zahlen aber trotzdem danke für die Info.


----------



## chaosfett (11. Januar 2013)

Mastermind83 schrieb:


> Hi wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein MMO was nicht zu PVP lastig ist sondern eher PVE Content hat. Bevor die ersten jetzt denken spiel doch WOW ich habe das über 4 Jahre gespielt und bin  froh davon weg zu sein . Ich hatte schon mal die Überlegung mit Guild Wars 2 aber ich bin mir da noch nicht so sicher hat wer von euch einen Rat für mich ? War auch schon am überlegen wieder mit SWTOR an zu fangen nur da bin ich seit der Free 2 Play Umstellung nicht mehr gewesehen. Wie gesagt falls wär eine Idee für mich hat immer her damit .



Versuch doch mal Herr der Ringe online. PvP ist nur möglich wenn du Vip bist. Also jeden Monat zahlst. Content ist reichlich vorhanden. Man kann solo viel machen aber auch ordendlich inis kloppen.


----------



## Robonator (11. Januar 2013)

Waframe  
Es gibt kaum Infos, kaum Gameplay. Hab die Beta und es ist einfach geil 
Reines PvE Coop-Game  Macht mächtig fun!


----------



## Tenshou (13. Januar 2013)

Ich kann dir nur Aion empfehlen, da ich überhaupt nicht den Eindruck habe, dass man viel gegen andere Spielr kämpfen muss. Spiele es seit fast 2 Monaten aktiv und bin einfach begeistert.


----------



## Koksi (15. Januar 2013)

Mastermind83 schrieb:


> Also gibt es da auch sowas wie raids und instanzen bei guild wars  und the secret world ?



In guild wars gibts soweit ich weiß keine raids.


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Januar 2013)

In GW2 gibt es max. 5 Mann Inis. Keine Raids (höchstens auf Weltbosse).


----------



## chaosfett (20. Januar 2013)

Tenshou schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur Aion empfehlen, da ich überhaupt nicht den Eindruck habe, dass man viel gegen andere Spielr kämpfen muss. Spiele es seit fast 2 Monaten aktiv und bin einfach begeistert.



Was? Aion ist doch voll auf PvP ausgelgt . Ohne in den PvP gebieten zu framen bekommst du die high Tier Rüstung nich zusammen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es nicht genug PvE inhalte im end Content gibt.


----------



## Mastermind83 (22. Januar 2013)

hi noch mal danke für eure Tipps ich wolte mir jetzt mal Waframe an sehen könnte es sein das Kaspersky da etwas blockiert weil mein Internet Security gesagt böse böse ich blocke .


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Schach gegen sich selbst?


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2013)

Mastermind83 schrieb:


> hi noch mal danke für eure Tipps ich wolte mir jetzt mal Waframe an sehen könnte es sein das Kaspersky da etwas blockiert weil mein Internet Security gesagt böse böse ich blocke .


 
Is n Fehlalarm  
Wurde auch schon im Warframe Forum erwähnt und die Mods sagten die arbeiten daran. 

Hab nun mittlerweile Warframe aber auch wieder aufgegeben. Irgendwie ist mir das dann doch zu eintönig. Immer die selben Maps mit den selben Missionen gegen die selben Gegner. Meine Freunde feierns, ich finds langweilig


----------



## FabiCMR (26. Mai 2013)

Also Guild Wars ist da ne gute alternative ist zwar was älter aber dann kannste PVE bis zum abwinken machen ^^

ich persönlich bevorzuge es auch (nachteil ist leider nur das derzeit nicht mehr viele es spielen leider )

da man bei Guild Wars 2 doch recht eingeschränkt


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Juni 2013)

Naja, Guild Wars hat immer noch genug Spieler um schön spielen zu können. Es hat auf jeden Fall einen um Längen besseren PvE Content als GW2....


----------

